# Epek broadheads are coming!!!!



## selectarchery

Ladies and gents,
This broadhead really stood out to the Select Archery staff that went to the ATA show in January. There are a couple reasons why we all thought that this would be an incredible head to try this year. The first is economic. Though the price tag is at $38.99 for three broadheads, these heads have a set screw that you move that allows the blades to be locked inside the head, thus allowing you to have three practice heads as well. Many broadhead manufacturers require additional purchase of practice heads or don't supply them at all. The second reason we think this will be an incredible head this year is the rear deploying offset blades. This head has a hammer action that pushes the ferrule back when contacting a hard surface (like animal hide) that then deploys the blades. The system assures fool-proof operation that won't open up in flight. If you're looking for a mechanical head that is tough as nails and works extremely well, then give these a try. The Select Archery shooters will!

You can see more at www.selectarchery.com/epekbroadheads.shtml 

Thanks for looking at the post,
Jim


----------



## selectarchery

Up for the night.


----------



## Out West

*Epek Broadheads*

How long are they from tip to back?


----------



## a/c guy

Do the blades lock open?


----------



## selectarchery

a/c guy said:


> Do the blades lock open?


No, so it doesn't qualify as a barbed head. It's legal to use wherever mechanicals are. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## FallFever

Jim, how much pressure is needed to deploy the blades and where is this company located ?

FF


----------



## Out West

*Epek*



FallFever said:


> Jim, how much pressure is needed to deploy the blades and where is this company located ?
> 
> FF



The company is located in Utah.


----------



## EPEK

I hope it is ok to chime in here. I am the developer of this head and should be able to answer any questions that might come up. As far as how much pressure it takes to actuate the blades, here is the answer. The mechanics are very simple. A nintey degree trigger at the bottom of the blades, rotates the blades out of the ferral when the outer piece (we call it the shroud) slides back, or the inner piece slams forward. In order to overcome the inertia created by the release, you have to over come 5.5 pounds. So it could be said that it takes 5.5 pounds, but in reality, the math is to difficult to figure out on all the different mediums it actually uses to rotate out the blades. This happens when the arrow, attatched to the inner piece which holds the blades inside the ferral, overcomes the shroud which weighs 31 grains. So if you had a 450 grain arrow, it happens when the 419 grains overcomes the 31 grains. The chisel point is placed 1.125" out in front of the front of the blades to allow time for this to happen. An arrow that is traveling 280 feet a second ( which is approx. speed at 30 yards shot from a 300 fps bow cronographed right off the rest.... they slow down) is traveling 3360 inches per second. The force at these speeds is tremendous and when you allow for a sharp three 'bladed' chisel point to start the penetration, this all has to happen very fast. We have never had one not open a huge wound channel. The force placed on these broadheads upon impact swings the 'hinged' blade open very fast. The back of the blade does slam against the collar provided and with the force of the hide, meat and organs, holds these blades open to a 1.7" cutting diameter thru out the wound channel. Good blood trails, quick demises, full pass thru shots are all arbitrary to the condition of the shot and the variables that present themselves, but in each of our hunts this year, we were very impressed with the results, for the most part, we had 'drop very quick' kill shots. I can't get on here as much as I would like, but will check in occasionally to see if I can answer any of the questions that come up.


----------



## Out West

*Epek Broadhead*

When will these be available for purchase or to view? I live in Utah and I'm very interested in seeing these and giving them a try.


----------



## sstarnes

I ordered some at the ATA show. Look forward to hunting with them next fall:darkbeer:


----------



## 7thSeal

Out West said:


> When will these be available for purchase or to view? I live in Utah and I'm very interested in seeing these and giving them a try.


Click on the link in the first post and....poof there it is.


----------



## WYelkhunter

I have been emailing these guys since I saw their site early this summer. I can't wait to get some and try them out.


----------



## billy sawyer

those things look wicked!


----------



## north slope

ttt


----------



## archerycharlie

My son and i saw them at the ATA show last year and thought they would work well. So this year he ordered some for us. Cain't wait to checkem out. What i really like is the fact that you hunt with what you practice with. No resighting in as with others.:thumbs_up AC


----------



## elkaholic2981

Epek came by Utah archery for our league shoot with samples and explained how they work. Imagine shooting practice with the exact same head that you hunt with and not haveing to re site your bow or being off when you set up for broadheads for the season. I look forward to trying them this year.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## RamRock

I have seen these in person in the early testing phase last summer, They are the REAL DEAL,ingenious blade deployment and spot-on accuracy,hopefully ill be shooting some this year.:thumbs_up


----------



## north slope

:bump:


----------



## RackChaser71

wow ive never liked a head so much at first sight as much as this one, i have always loved the snyper because of how it works, but you have a rubber band, and you cant practice with it, and it has two blades which makes a hole that will clot and close easier than a 3 blade hole but man these guys have nailed it with the epek, cant wait to screw one on, im glad deer dont have the internet to see these things cus they would be throwing in the towel:wink:


----------



## 7thSeal

I've always been iffy of trying a mechanical but these have caught my attention. I do see the point they have of locking the blades and using them as your practice tips as well as hunting but it would cost roughly $80 to equip 6 arrows if using only these tips for your practicing as well as hunting. If you decide to use field tips with these in the mix then I'm certain there would still need to be some slight adjusting needed to get them tuned with the field tips. I'm sure it won't be nearly as much adjusting needed to tune them as with fix blade. 

If they hit right with the field tips straight out of the box that would be quite nice as eliminating a lot of extra tuning required and you could still use field tips knowing that your broadheads will be hitting the same without additional tuning. Plus you wouldn't have to go retrieve your arrows after three shots. 

If I do decide to give a mechanical a try, these will certainly be on the top of my list.


----------



## Shinsou

So...what's so special about these mechs versus other brands such as Rage or TR?


----------



## Out West

Shinsou said:


> So...what's so special about these mechs versus other brands such as Rage or TR?


These have no exposed blades like the Rage, and they won't pop open in your quiver like the Rage. The blades are concealed in the body and are basically just like field points, but deadly. Added feature is you can lock them into practice mode so you can practice with them and not have the blades deploy. Sounds like true field point accuracy with a hunting tip. I'm definitely going to give them a try. Nice thing is, these guys are local to me as well. Can't wait to see one in person.:thumbs_up


----------



## beararcher72

Outwest you beat me to the reply. What he said!!


----------



## Ack

Would these heads work through ground blind mesh, or do they open up to easily?


----------



## north slope

Ack said:


> Would these heads work through ground blind mesh, or do they open up to easily?


They work in with the mesh on a ground blind......Turkeys are going to die this spring.:wink:


----------



## archerycharlie

As told to me it takes 5.5# to open the blades so a little piece of mesh would not bother them in my opinion.:thumbs_up AC


www.epekhunting.com


----------



## TX FORD GUY

Can you replace the blades? If so are the replacement blades available?


----------



## indiana redneck

*Where can i purchase some of these heads? They look killer.:thumbs_up*


----------



## selectarchery

You can see more info and purchase them at http://www.selectarchery.com/epekbroadheads.shtml

I hope to have them in this week for shipment. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Boludo

Guys, these heads are the real deal. I know how many hours have gone into making these perfect and i've seen the different prototypes until this point. I have seen how many times they've gone back to the drawing board because what they had wasn't exactly what they wanted. Now they've got it right. They are deadly and i think they will prove to be the best broadhead on the market.


----------



## selectarchery

Just got word that heads should be here next week some time. I'll ship out all orders as soon as they get in. Thanks!
Jim


----------



## elk22

At the ATA show, the question was asked many times about them shooting through mesh. Finally it had to be addressed so the Epek boys spoke with the ground blind boys in the next booth. They had been asked by many if a broadhead could be shot through their mesh with out a problem...............It was like when the old Reeses peanut butter cup comercials began and the guy said "hey, you got peanut butter in my chocolate" and the rest was history...................Well the mesh boys were as interested in seeing the results as the Epek boys and they took a window out of the blind and took it to the range and shot it with the Epek. Both parties were VERY pleased with the results. Bullet hole throught the mesh and open on contact in the target. It was a scary moment for the two guys holding the mesh in front of the bow but it was worth any maming for the sake of progress.:wink:


----------



## RamRock

sweet, just adds MORE versitility to an already GREAT broadhead:thumbs_up


----------



## north slope

I just drew a Utah turkey tag. I think I might have a good idea......Bow+arrow+epek broadhead+ground blind=dead tom.:tongue:


----------



## Marine Hunter

*Epek ??????*

After watching the videos, I have just one question, and I may have missed it, hence the queestion. Are the blades reward deploying, you know along the same lines as the rage and tekan? I am very interested in trying these, but I really only like the rearward deploying mechanicals. Please excuse my ignorance if this question has already been asked and answered.

David Miller
GySgt USMC


----------



## elk22

They actually open like the Grims but not from the hide. The head actuates the blades and they are open when they get to the hide.


----------



## redman

Are they legal in new york .


----------



## elk22

redman said:


> Are they legal in new york .



I don't know.............What do the rules state that might make it illegal?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher

Boludo said:


> Guys, these heads are the real deal. I know how many hours have gone into making these perfect and i've seen the different prototypes until this point. I have seen how many times they've gone back to the drawing board because what they had wasn't exactly what they wanted. Now they've got it right. They are deadly and i think they will prove to be the best broadhead on the market.


I have to re-affirm this post. The Epek crew has really busted their butts and put their hearts and souls into this product. They could have rushed this to market last year but they did not, they are more concerned with producing a quality product than throwing something out there just to make money. Hats off to them for that. I have seen these things fired on the range hundreds of times and they are the real deal.


----------



## elkhuntingfool1

Hey Scott - long time no chat 

PM your number - I'd like to buy a few of these, but won't be able to make it to the SFW show this weekend. Heading to Vegas for our wedding anniversary


----------



## Dewberry

so 1 question for the designer
since i am supposed to be able to use the broad head as a FP throughout the year will i have to sharpen the "chisel point" before i go hunting?


----------



## Out West

*Epek Broadheads*



Dewberry said:


> so 1 question for the designer
> since i am supposed to be able to use the broad head as a FP throughout the year will i have to sharpen the "chisel point" before i go hunting?


I asked him that question myself, and I was told that you could sharpen them if you needed to. I guess it depends just on how much you shoot it. I personally will designate one or two heads to use as my practice tips, and save the others for the hunt. However, I will shoot those other new heads a couple of times just to make sure they fly true.


----------



## River420Bottom

i love everything about them but they are just too expensive


----------



## Dewberry

Out West said:


> I asked him that question myself, and I was told that you could sharpen them if you needed to. I guess it depends just on how much you shoot it. I personally will designate one or two heads to use as my practice tips, and save the others for the hunt. However, I will shoot those other new heads a couple of times just to make sure they fly true.


what did he to sharpen them with?


----------



## Out West

*EPEK Broadheads*



Dewberry said:


> what did he to sharpen them with?


I believe you can use a file or any type of knife sharpener if you needed to. You can always send a PM to the designer and he will be able to answer your questions better. His username is EPEK.

To the guy that said they are too expensive. Yeah, they are relatively expensive, but no more than the other high end broadheads on the market. Plus you won't have to worry about replacing blades all the time since you can lock them into practice mode. I finally saw them in person, and I like them. They will definitely be on the end of my arrows this year. Good job EPEK crew.:thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les

An 85 grain option would be nice


----------



## Shinsou

I really like the idea of not having the blades exposed to promote field tip flight. However, if for some reason the blades do not deploy then you may as well be shooting a field tip. 

In that respect, how are the EPEK heads more advantageous then, for example, the NAP Bloodrunner.

I'm not trying to discredit this broad head in anyway. I just like to ask questions and get as much information about a product before I try it out.


----------



## Dewboy

selectarchery said:


> Ladies and gents,
> This broadhead really stood out to the Select Archery staff that went to the ATA show in January. *There are a couple reasons why we all thought that this would be an incredible head to try this year*. *The first is economic.* Though the price tag is at *$38.99 for three broadheads*, these heads have....."


ECONIMICAL?????

You can't be serious! $38.99 for three broadheads PLUS SHIPPING and/or taxes! I guess you think a GMC Suburban is economical too. This is sick. Field points are not that expensive. You might be able to market them as the most deadly thing since the atomic bomb, but ecomical????...NO WAY! I didn't fall off a tater truck onto my head!


----------



## Out West

*EPEK Broadheads*



Shinsou said:


> I really like the idea of not having the blades exposed to promote field tip flight. However, if for some reason the blades do not deploy then you may as well be shooting a field tip.
> 
> In that respect, how are the EPEK heads more advantageous then, for example, the NAP Bloodrunner.
> 
> I'm not trying to discredit this broad head in anyway. I just like to ask questions and get as much information about a product before I try it out.


As long as you don't forget to take them out of practice mode, you don't have to worry about the blades not deploying. The body of the broadhead is designed with cutouts for the blades to deploy. If you place them in practice mode, you have to physically take the body off (easy to do) and rotate the body of the head. This places the solid part of the body over the blades not allowing them to deploy. So as long as you have the body rotated with the slots in the correct placement for the blades, you won't have to worry about them not deploying. Really an ingenious design.:thumbs_up

As far as you price haters go, hey I'm there with you. I think broadheads are expensive, but I don't think you can point the finger at these guys. I've checked prices on a lot of the comparative heads out there (Undertakers, Rage, etc.) and they all retail around $40. So I don't think you can blame these guys for asking the same price, especially when these heads might be even better.


----------



## 1NYARCHER

*B.h*

I saw them at the A.T.A. SHOW,,, they did have a nice set up,I was not interested in there product but there were a 2 women in that group that sure did know how to dance!:darkbeer:


----------



## Nitro1970

Warranty? If I break, bend or just plain not satisfied can send it back and get a FREE replacement? Can I resharpen the blades?


----------



## River420Bottom

Dewboy said:


> ECONIMICAL?????
> 
> You can't be serious! $38.99 for three broadheads PLUS SHIPPING and/or taxes! I guess you think a GMC Suburban is economical too. This is sick. Field points are not that expensive. You might be able to market them as the most deadly thing since the atomic bomb, but ecomical????...NO WAY! I didn't fall off a tater truck onto my head!


AMEN! Nicely said


----------



## BowHuntnKY

yah $38.99 is CRAZY im really intrested in them but man i can justify spending that much!


----------



## The Equalizer

1NYARCHER said:


> I saw them at the A.T.A. SHOW,,, they did have a nice set up,I was not interested in there product but there were a 2 women in that group that sure did know how to dance!:darkbeer:



Any pics of the broadheads or the dancers!!!!


----------



## MoNofletch

They will be worth it.......


----------



## Out West

*Epek*



MoNofletch said:


> They will be worth it.......


Is that the old design? The new ones have the blades flip back. That one looks like they slide back.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

well beyond my last post i did some thinking and some more researching, and i went ahead and ordered a pack from select archery, i sold a few things on here so i figured id put m hard earned money to something new.... i guess ill let every one know how they are as soon as i get them.


----------



## svbbubba

has Anyone got there broadheads YET............?..............bubba.....:angry:


----------



## selectarchery

svbbubba said:


> has Anyone got there broadheads YET............?..............bubba.....:angry:


I have only gotten the turkey heads in the shop...was told the standard heads would be here soon...they were waiting on all parts to come back in for assembly. I do apologize for the delay, as it certainly wasn't anticipated. I'll get them out asap as soon as they get here.
Jim


----------



## Out West

*EPEK Broadheads*

I was at their local shop headquarters earlier in the week, and they still only have the turkey heads available. I guess they were in the back of the shop putting the regular heads together as I was standing there. I was told they would probably be available in a week or two. Whatever the wait, I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43

I would love to try these out, but am kinda worried about penetration due to the 1.7 inch cutting diameter. I would like to see a smaller one, around 1.25 cutting diameter for better penetration.


----------



## Timber Troll

*??????????*



Out West said:


> Is that the old design? The new ones have the blades flip back. That one looks like they slide back.


Which is it? The website says they are rearward deploying, but it sounds as if they may "flip back". That would be a deciding factor for me. Also, are there replacement blades for these?


----------



## Out West

*EPEK Heads*



Timber Troll said:


> Which is it? The website says they are rearward deploying, but it sounds as if they may "flip back". That would be a deciding factor for me. Also, are there replacement blades for these?


The blades flip back. Originally (from what I understand) they tried to design them to slide back kind of like the Rage heads, but there were issues. So they flip back now, but it happens very fast. Apparently they have done a lot of testing and revisions, and they now feel they have the best design possible. I would give them a chance before deciding you don't like them because they flip back.. I also believe they will offer replacement blades for them as well.


----------



## Devilfan

With the flip back deployment design, are they always going to open fully on impact?


----------



## Timber Troll

Out West said:


> The blades flip back. Originally (from what I understand) they tried to design them to slide back kind of like the Rage heads, but there were issues. So they flip back now, but it happens very fast. Apparently they have done a lot of testing and revisions, and they now feel they have the best design possible. I would give them a chance before deciding you don't like them because they flip back.. I also believe they will offer replacement blades for them as well.


Thanks Out West: Sounds like they have a ways to go before they might be in a retail store where a guy could actually put his hands on one to see for himself. I don't want to spend the $$ just to see one.


----------



## Out West

*EPEK Heads*



Timber Troll said:


> Thanks Out West: Sounds like they have a ways to go before they might be in a retail store where a guy could actually put his hands on one to see for himself. I don't want to spend the $$ just to see one.


Understandable. I'm fortunate to live close to the designers of this new broadhead. I've been waiting for a long time to see one in person (ever since I saw an advertisement in one of my bow hunting magazines like a year ago). I just recently saw the bh at one of my local shops. The designer himself was there showing it off. Pretty cool design after seeing it in person. I will be trying them out on my elk hunt this year.


----------



## Out West

*Epek Heads*



Devilfan said:


> With the flip back deployment design, are they always going to open fully on impact?


It was my understanding that the broadheads were designed a little longer (like 2 1/4") to make sure they opened fully upon entry. I played with the heads manually and I was shocked at how fast the blades deployed (it happened so fast that it was hard to catch with the naked eye).


----------



## utfireman

*broadheads*

I got mine last Friday, but it was from a Utah business online. I don't know if I can post here about them. But when you do get them, these suckers are awesome.


----------



## selectarchery

utfireman said:


> I got mine last Friday, but it was from a Utah business online. I don't know if I can post here about them. But when you do get them, these suckers are awesome.


Were they last year's version? I was told that the new ones are coming soon, but not out to shops yet.

Jim


----------



## MarkinMichigan

$800.00 for a bow. No Problem

40.00 for BH's. To expensive?:dontknow:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

selectarchery said:


> Were they last year's version? I was told that the new ones are coming soon, but not out to shops yet.
> 
> Jim


got mine on order through you, waiting for them to get in. (im the one that might pick them up)


----------



## selectarchery

Just got word from EPEK that my shipment is going out today. All orders will be shipped as soon as they get here. Thanks!
Jim


----------



## BowHuntnKY

selectarchery said:


> Just got word from EPEK that my shipment is going out today. All orders will be shipped as soon as they get here. Thanks!
> Jim


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO, man i cant wait to try these bad boys!


----------



## utfireman

*Epeks*

Nope they were brand new. This company was the first to have them. When I called them last week they said that they have had the turkey broadheads for the past month, and the big game heads for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Moose24

Are the blades replaceable. Not a chance in hell I'm spending $40 on 3 broadheads without *affordable* replaceable blades.


----------



## selectarchery

Moose24 said:


> Are the blades replaceable. Not a chance in hell I'm spending $40 on 3 broadheads without *affordable* replaceable blades.


Good call. I'll offer replacement blades at $12.50 per 9 blades (will replace blades for three heads). I've got some replacement blade packs coming as well. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## MoNofletch

Select is always a step ahead of the pack!


PM sent Jim!


----------



## Saint Hubert

Out West said:


> The blades flip back. Originally (from what I understand) they tried to design them to slide back kind of like the Rage heads, but there were issues. So they flip back now, but it happens very fast. Apparently they have done a lot of testing and revisions, and they now feel they have the best design possible. I would give them a chance before deciding you don't like them because they flip back.. I also believe they will offer replacement blades for them as well.


I saw this flip back in the video and I believe this will make them legal in New York. Presently the Rage 3 blade is illegal here in NY.

I ordered my EPEKs last Monday from, http://oddiction.com/shop/index.php?cPath=21_364_87_141 and they have been shipped and should be here anyday (sorry Select I found them first). I will post some pics when they come in.


----------



## selectarchery

Saint Hubert said:


> I ordered my EPEKs last Monday from, http://oddiction.com/shop/index.php?cPath=21_364_87_141 and they have been shipped and should be here anyday (sorry Select I found them first). I will post some pics when they come in.


No harm, no foul! I put the replacement blade option up on the Select Archery site as well. Looks like lots and lots and lots of packs will be here this week! 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## westpadeadeye

*oredered from select archery*

i got my order in..Im pretty excited to get them but i got 6 months to wait and try them on whitetail..

thanks for all the help select


----------



## Dewberry

MarkinMichigan said:


> $800.00 for a bow. No Problem
> 
> 40.00 for BH's. To expensive?:dontknow:


i agree with you for the most part, but...
every time you shoot your bow you dont run the risk of losing it


----------



## archerycharlie

My son ordered 2 sets at the ATA show and we haven't seen any yet.AC


----------



## Out West

*Epek bh*

I just picked up my first set of the big game Epek broadheads at the International Sportsman's Expo show this past week here in Utah. Very nice bh. Can't wait to try them out. For those of you that are waiting to get them, it shouldn't be long now. I was told by one of the Epek guys that they are done and starting to ship out.


----------



## westpadeadeye

*bring on some epek*



selectarchery said:


> Just got word from EPEK that my shipment is going out today. All orders will be shipped as soon as they get here. Thanks!
> Jim


cant wait...


----------



## Saint Hubert

My XC-3's came in today. They are really nice but I'm having trouble getting them into the practice position. I removed the set screw. Then I rotated the cover so the little hole on the outside cover lines up with set screw hole. The set screw does not want to go through the first hole. I think it is too small. Any ideas?


----------



## MarkinMichigan

Dewberry said:


> i agree with you for the most part, but...
> every time you shoot your bow you dont run the risk of losing it


I am not advocating the use of said broadheads, just refuting the economics argument.


----------



## jamaro

SH 
Just keep working at it... The fit is tight but it will go in.
J


----------



## Tecumseh

I spoke with these fellas at the ATA show. Interesting broadhead. I hope they do well.


----------



## Dewberry

i cant wait for yall to get them, use them, and write reviews about them


----------



## Saint Hubert

Saint Hubert said:


> My XC-3's came in today. They are really nice but I'm having trouble getting them into the practice position. I removed the set screw. Then I rotated the cover so the little hole on the outside cover lines up with set screw hole. The set screw does not want to go through the first hole. I think it is too small. Any ideas?





jamaro said:


> SH
> Just keep working at it... The fit is tight but it will go in.
> J


I'm sorry but unless that set screw is self tapping it is not going in that little hole.  I'm an educated man and I can see that the hole is smaller than the channel it normally sets in. I slid the outer shell up and tried to just get the screw in that little hole alone and it is obviously too small. I'm going to contact Epek and see if I can drill the hole a little larger.


----------



## IWAB

That is strange. I have helped assemble a ton of these and I can't figure out why it wouldn't fit...


----------



## Saint Hubert

IWAB said:


> That is strange. I have helped assemble a ton of these and I can't figure out why it wouldn't fit...


And it wasn't just one, it was all three broadheads. I emailed Greg and he gave me the ok to drill out the hole just a little bit. They work perfectly now. I did some measuring and the width of the slot was definately wider than the hole. I used a 5/32" drill bit and it came out perfect. There is actually less play than when the screw is in the slot.


----------



## Saint Hubert

Saint Hubert said:


> And it wasn't just one, it was all three broadheads. I emailed Greg and he gave me the ok to drill out the hole just a little bit. They work perfectly now. I did some measuring and the width of the slot was definately wider than the hole. I used a 5/32" drill bit and it came out perfect. There is actually less play than when the screw is in the slot.



My bad! I used a 5/64" drill bit. Not a 5/32" . Sorry :embara:


----------



## huntnFiend

anybody receive theirs from Jim at select yet?


----------



## selectarchery

I just left a message with Greg at EPEK to see if I can get some tracking information on the shipment that is in transit to me. I'll post up as soon as I find out something. I do apologize, as I thought they'd be here by now. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Straight Talker

*Field Test*

In explanaton of the practice hole setting problem, I have noted that the small fit is due to the anodizing/finish process post machining. Look closely and you will note that the hole is treated and the ID is reduced. Using the screw and good pressure will "tap" the hole for a good fit. Drilling will work also. Greg is aware of this and will make provisions to remedy the issue though a large quantity have been distributed with the problem. More importantly, try shooting these in the active mode and see if you can produce a fully deployed entry hole. I'm shooting at 346 fps at 86 lbs and with this test bed, have only been able to achieve and "entry wound" in tanned moose hide 30 percent of the time. Typically after use of the same o ring around the 4th or 5th time. At this point I have experienced several in flight deployments. Possibly only for use with bows less than 300 fps. The blades were tested through 3/4" conveyor with full penetration and held up well. The only broken blades were in high density 3D target upon extraction. The internal feral will "mushroom" after 3 or 4 shots into the target medium and will cause the function of the exterior slide to fail. May be less significant with lower poundage bows. The flight is impecable when match to your field or target points. Fantastic feature. My testing encompassed the use and subsequent destruction of 6 heads and no less than 32 active shots. Let me know if anyone has better luck with the deployment issues or internal arbor durability.


----------



## Saint Hubert

I shot my XC-'s and left my review in the Evaluation Room. ST is correct these do fly just like a field tips. XC-3 is in the upper right hand corner.










I am shooting less than 300 fps. I hope they will open up for me when I shoot them at turkey this spring.


----------



## Straight Talker

Though I did not test the head in a feathered medium, I would suspect that a turkey could be the more likely to result in a late deployment problem (thinner skin). I would highly suggest testing this yourself rather than crossing fingers and leaving it to fate...should a, could a, would a can really suck. I lost a 6x5 bull last season, sporting the Rage 2 blade, which I later found to be intermittent in deploying on impact. After a perfect shot through both lungs @ 18 yards (the luminok marked the spot), non-deployment is suspect. Have a great hunt and best of luck. I find archery turkey is only second to elk in the rut for excitement and entertainment. Let us know how you do or if you run into the same issues I have.


----------



## Straight Talker

P.S.

Nice shooting. They really kick ass for correct POI and accuracy. I was a little concerned because of the slightly loose tolerances and being a bit wiggly at the point. Made no discernable difference... they shot great to 70 yds. and probably beyond. Did that one deploy on the face of your Carbon Giant?


----------



## selectarchery

I would like to thank all of you who have ordered for your patience...and I'd also like to let you all know that the broadheads are shipping to you all on Friday!!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

You should be getting an email that gives you the delivery confirmation/tracking information. The majority of you will see them on Monday. 

Again, I do sincerely thank you for your patience and I hope that you enjoy the broadheads as much as I have in testing...and by the way, they fly EXACTLY like your field points.

Jim


----------



## Tax Lawyer

selectarchery said:


> I would like to thank all of you who have ordered for your patience...and I'd also like to let you all know that the broadheads are shipping to you all on Friday!!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> You should be getting an email that gives you the delivery confirmation/tracking information. The majority of you will see them on Monday.
> 
> Again, I do sincerely thank you for your patience and I hope that you enjoy the broadheads as much as I have in testing...and by the way, they fly EXACTLY like your field points.
> 
> Jim


I got the email. I look forward to trying them.


----------



## Straight Talker

Methodology and results


----------



## selectarchery

Straight Talker said:


> Methodology and results


Thanks for the informative results! That took some time and I like to hear about results with new products.

I have tested the heads using an Elite Z-28 with Easton Full Metal Jacket arrows. Setup gets it at 280 fps (73 fpe kinetic energy). I have had no issues with opening in flight. The practice feature on this broadhead is fantastic. I have been using one head in this position and it has held up to many shots with no signs of any damage whatsoever.

So far, the heads have performed on par with other mechanicals when shot in the opening position. I've only gotten a couple shots out of Grim Reapers, Rage or other mechanicals before something has to be replaced or the head has to have a major overhaul...guess that's the nature of the beast.

That being said, I'm looking for a head that will give a great opening hole and exit hole. I have tested grim reapers in this fashion before on targets and was not overly impressed; however, when in the field and hitting a doe with no exit wound, the entry wound was freakishly large. I don't know that a target would be a truly equal representation, so I will have to test out this aspect on some whitetails this fall!

For those getting the heads this week, I'd love to hear about any experiences in the field on some hogs or turkeys. Let's get some pictures up of what this broadhead will do on live game!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Straight Talker said:


> Methodology and results


OK, I read your article and maybe I have found a few things that could be effecting your results.

First I am not with Epek nor have I shot there heads so this is a stab at your findings.

First and foremost, please select an arrow with more weight. you are grossly underweight for a 86# bow. At a minimum total arrow weight should meet or exceed 5 grains per pound. At 86# you should have at the minimum 430 grains. Hoyt or not it is causing significant stress on the bow.

"_At this point it may be prudent to note details of my rig as a test bed for the broadhead. I shoot a Hoyt Katera @ 86#, a 30 ¼” draw length with 348 gr. total made up weight Goldtip arrows which chrono @ about 346 fps with approximately 86 ft/lb of kinetic energy._"


I also did the math and you should be more along the lines of 93# of KE.

Could be that the arrow shaft not having the recommended and in all reality required weight to be ballistically sound and safe is causing a weird scenario where the head is no being deployed correctly due to the shaft weight not being high enough to actuate the head deployment?

Before you say that the shaft weight should not effect it think of it like this.
The shaft you are shooting is weighted for a 70# bow yet you are firing it from a 86# setup. If your shaft was fired at 70# it would be a tad slower and the weight would be sufficient at that speed to trigger the deployment mechanism.

Same scenario if you could get that speed out of an 86# set up but with a higher weighted arrow then the physics would be equal as far as the "equal and opposite reaction" scenario.

Kind of hard to explain in detail in a short paragraph here but hopefully I got the wheels turning as far as an explanation to you result go.

Like I said I do not or have not shot these heads and this explanation is only a theory as to you results and the concept design of this broadhead.


----------



## Saint Hubert

Straight Talker said:


> P.S.
> 
> Nice shooting. They really kick ass for correct POI and accuracy. I was a little concerned because of the slightly loose tolerances and being a bit wiggly at the point. Made no discernable difference... they shot great to 70 yds. and probably beyond. Did that one deploy on the face of your Carbon Giant?


Sorry ST, I have been too busy to check in. The arrow was in the practice mode.


----------



## njxbow

i recently ordered a pack of epek broads. be advised that these heads DID NOT open on size 22 shafts. the reason being is that the shaft diameter is larger than the outer part of the broadhead which slides over @.25 " of the arrow shaft when activated. the company should have at least posted on their website and product packaging that these broadheads do not work on certain size shafts. not good


----------



## westpadeadeye

*they fly just like field tips*

well see how they perform in the field...


----------



## DougH9

In reguards to thier cost, they will save money by not eating up $50 target blocks (I suppose you can use them on bags too).


----------



## bginvestor

Do you carry both 100 and 125 grain?



selectarchery said:


> Thanks for the informative results! That took some time and I like to hear about results with new products.
> 
> I have tested the heads using an Elite Z-28 with Easton Full Metal Jacket arrows. Setup gets it at 280 fps (73 fpe kinetic energy). I have had no issues with opening in flight. The practice feature on this broadhead is fantastic. I have been using one head in this position and it has held up to many shots with no signs of any damage whatsoever.
> 
> So far, the heads have performed on par with other mechanicals when shot in the opening position. I've only gotten a couple shots out of Grim Reapers, Rage or other mechanicals before something has to be replaced or the head has to have a major overhaul...guess that's the nature of the beast.
> 
> That being said, I'm looking for a head that will give a great opening hole and exit hole. I have tested grim reapers in this fashion before on targets and was not overly impressed; however, when in the field and hitting a doe with no exit wound, the entry wound was freakishly large. I don't know that a target would be a truly equal representation, so I will have to test out this aspect on some whitetails this fall!
> 
> For those getting the heads this week, I'd love to hear about any experiences in the field on some hogs or turkeys. Let's get some pictures up of what this broadhead will do on live game!


----------



## Out West

*Epek bh*

Does anybody have any in the field/hunting evaluations on these yet?


----------



## mt hunter22

anyone?


----------



## north slope

I have not personally killed anything with a Epek but I have seen many pictures and hear many stories. Bottom line pin point accuracy and massive damage. I have seen the damage on buffalo, hogs, deer and elk, it was always massive and catastrophic.


----------



## elk22

These bad boys are out in big fashion right now. I spoke with an Archery shop in Salt Lake a few days ago. He sold 20 packs that morning in the first 4 hours that he was open. He says that is how it is nearly every day. The hunts are just beggining so we should start seeing the results. I did post a thread in the bowhunting section that I found on another forum. It is titled "found this on another forum......thought that I'd share." It is very much worth the look. Great photo's of the trip, the broadhead results and good clean trophy pics. It has it all.


----------



## jacobh

in pa we need 7/8 cut diameter in flight do they have that
thanks


----------



## Chief56

*Epek Broadheads*

I have killed two deer so far with EPEK broadheads. Worked as advertised, great blood trails, short tracking on both animals. Complete pass through on both deer.


----------



## westpadeadeye

*Got some 4 sale in classifieds*

Tyt


----------

